# [Solved] Motherboard (Z87 HD3) Bios Editor needed



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Long story short. Im working on a guys PC that wouldn't start. It was an easy fix because the motherboard had become earthed with the chassis.

However since i was working on his PC anyway I decided to check for a bios update for his motherboard which is a Gigabyte GA-Z87 HD3 -- Yes it is a trash motherboard but i didnt build his machine.

I downloaded the F8 bios from Gigabytes website and the update went perfectly fine but when the PC restarted I found that if there was anything hard drives or optical drives plugged into the motherboard, the PC wouldnt POST.

Ive tried to flash it back to the previous bios but the bios wouldnt let me and demands that i flash an uptodate bios. Ive tried following this Z170 guide in the hopes that it would be able to force flash back to the previous bios but that method isnt supported....

So im stuck with a '_working_' PC that might as well be dead because I cant get it to post and when i do, i cant get into windows because the motherboard wont post with any sata drives plugged in...

Ive tried toying around with the sata settings in the bios but nothing i do gets it working. Ive googled the issue and found out that others have had similar problems and the only thing they could do was either RMA or buy an identical board and do a 1:1 swap. a pre-owned board is available on ebay but the price is too high to even worth considering for such a poopie motherboard....


I need a someone to edit the date contained inside the older F7 bios to be newer than the F8 bios... Im not sure if there needs to be any signed signatures but this isnt my forte so im requesting help with it.

Im aware that there are a few folks around these parts that do this sort of thing... namely @R-T-B who is most awesome at this stuff! 

If you leave me your paypal, your 15mins spent editing the bios file will be paid for with a beer or two. 

This guy trusts me enough to work on his PC so i dont want to turn around and say that i f**ked it up doing something perfectly normal.


Thanks.

F7 Bios

F8 Bios


----------



## Valent117 (Nov 7, 2018)

have you tried booting on the backup bios? lonk


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Valent117 said:


> have you tried booting on the backup bios? lonk



thanks, will give this a try!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah that board has a dual bios  switch over.

I've never had a motherboard firmware go to shit on me, but I always try to buy one with a back up bios for this exact reason

i think its here. but it might be switched either physically ,or via UEFI


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Valent117 said:


> have you tried booting on the backup bios? lonk



Tried the first two methods... No love. I dont have a wire to short out the bios atm.

Either im already on the back up bios or I have no idea. Im just going to have to wait for someone to mod the bios for me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 7, 2018)

While that board may have been trashed when it was shorted out, it didn't start out as a trash board. In fact, it is a pretty nice one for the money.

While most of the time a board that is shorted to the chassis suffers no permanent damage and works fine once the short is removed, a short creates excessive current through the circuit shorted. And excessive current can, indeed, cause permanent damage.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

I dont know what happened but it looks like i am on the back up bios or the update flashed both bios chips or borked one because i found out that the other bios chip comes up as an 8mb drive but when i OK it to flash from that drive the bios says 'No drive found'

I genuinely think gigabyte really borked this bios up real hard. There is no way around this unless someone edits the bios release date for me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 7, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I genuinely think gigabyte really borked this bios up real hard.


No. That makes no sense. If that were the case, it would affect all those boards - as in 1000s and 1000s of them. And note that F8 version BIOS is dated 20*14*/08/13. Gigabyte is a reputable board maker. If the BIOS was bad, they would have pulled and released a new version years ago. 

Why did you decide to update the BIOS anyway? Typically, you should never update the BIOS unless it is needed to add support for new CPUs or RAM that came out since the last update, or it specifically addresses a problem you are having. And why? Because updating a BIOS is always a risky procedure - no matter how routine it has become. I note Gigabyte clearly states in the manual for that board (highlighted by a big yellow and red exclamation sign) and with a similar "Warning" on the download page, 





> Because BIOS ﬂashing is potentially risky, if you do not encounter problems using the current version of BIOS,
> it is recommended that you not ﬂash the BIOS. To ﬂash the BIOS, do it with caution. Inadequate BIOS ﬂashing
> may result in system malfunction.


In other words, "_If it ain't broke, don't fix it!_"

Gigabyte is actually my preferred brand of board (ASUS is next) and I personally have flashed 100s of different boards from all sorts of makers. I have had only one update brick a board and that was 20 years ago when the power went out right in the middle of the flash (I have always powered via a good UPS with AVR since then!).

Not sure editing the date will work because I suspect it will result in a checksum error.

What method did you use to update the BIOS? Did you try Q-Flash?

How was the board shorted to the chassis? Typically, that is done during assembly by inserting extra stand-offs under the board, or being careless with a loose screw that gets trapped under the board, or through a failed power supply. I think the board was damaged from the short. And flashing the BIOS with a damaged board compounded the problem. And sadly, a damaged board can take out anything connected to the board - such as the CPU and RAM, as examples.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> No. That makes no sense. If that were the case, it would affect all those boards - as in 1000s and 1000s of them. And note that F8 version BIOS is dated 20*14*/08/13. Gigabyte is a reputable board maker. If the BIOS was bad, they would have pulled and released a new version years ago.



Yeah. Remember that time when Gigabyte sold graphics cards that were 'locked in' 2D clock mode or had no 3D clocks?? -- No way, that couldnt of been Gigabytes fault despite it happening with Gigabyte cards. Oh but Gigabyte is a reputable GPU partner... Yeah... And they denied the whole clocks issue till more and more people started popping up with the same issue.

I dont want you in my thread, you are adding nothing to it and you dont know how to edit the bios in question.


If you  google the board model and 'F8 bios freeze' then you will see multiple threads pop up with the same issue. The board is so old that its not worth Gigabytes time making a fix for it. The board isnt listed on any official retail site apart from ebay but those are pre-owned and not brand new.




so with utmost politeness and respect to you.... Please stay out of my thread. Im asking for help. Not fanboyism


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2018)

FWIW, here's an AMI BIOS editor:  https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/uefi_bios_updater.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> FWIW, here's an AMI BIOS editor:  https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/uefi_bios_updater.html



Yeah. Already found that thanks. but i dont know what im looking at so waiting for someone with more experience on such matters to chime in.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. Already found that thanks. but i dont know what im looking at so waiting for someone with more experience on such matters to chime in.



Me neither lol.  Last time I corrupted a BIOS, it was my MSI Z97 U3.  Followed all the instructions to a T.  Finally bought a Flashcat unit and flashed the BIOS chip myself.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 7, 2018)

im not a professinal at this but ill take a look.

if you had an spi flasher you could just flash any bios onto the board from gigabytes website. it will also come in hand latter down the road when something like this happens. Everybody who does computer work should have one.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 7, 2018)

What does that graphics card have to do with this?

When you find the perfect manufacturer, one that has never made a mistake, let us know. In the meantime, stop trying to blame Gigabyte for a grounding mistake you or "a guy" made. This is not Gigabyte's fault! By your own admission, this computer would not start before you flashed.


FreedomEclipse said:


> If you google the board model and 'F8 bios freeze' then you will see multiple threads pop up with the same issue.


Okay. 

GA-Z87-HD3 F8 BIOS freeze Yup. 1000s of them. 

As far as not adding to the thread, sorry you don't like what was said. But I did ask some valid questions like, 





> Why did you decide to update the BIOS anyway?
> 
> What method did you use to update the BIOS? Did you try Q-Flash?
> 
> How was the board shorted to the chassis?


Knowing why you updated could give a clue to the problem, if there was problem. If you updated via @bios, trying Q-Flash might resolve your problem. And knowing how the board was shorted to ground could give a clue as to the severity of the potential damage.


> The board is so old that its not worth Gigabytes time making a fix for it.


You are right, it is too old - now. But 4 years ago in 2014, it was not too old and if F8 was faulty, it would have been noticed within days of release and either pulled or fixed. 

I really would like to see if this can be fixed rather than tossing it in the dump.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> What does that graphics card have to do with this?
> 
> When you find the perfect manufacturer, one that has never made a mistake, let us know. In the meantime, stop trying to blame Gigabyte for a grounding mistake you or "a guy" made. This is not Gigabyte's fault! By your own admission, this computer would not start before you flashed.
> Okay.
> ...



And this is exactly why i ask you to stay out of my thread. Im trying to get it fixed and youre trying to turn it into some sort of flame war. fyi im not **BLAMING** gigabyte for the earthing issue.  I *FIXED* the earthing issue.


If you cant edit the bios i requested in my original post. *CAN YOU JUST LEAVE PLEASE?*


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 7, 2018)

Please, stay on topic.
No, placing blame on people, corporations, etc., unless, it pertains to "Motherboard (Z87 HD3) Bios Editor needed"
And, no bickering back and forth!

Thank You, Have a nice day.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 7, 2018)

if your having a hard time trying jumping the pins. its often easier to do with a pair of needle nose pliers, or similar tool.l like tweezers(just lock them in a position where they are apart exactly as much as pins 1&6).

like this, but it can be hard to hit Power while holding it like this


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 7, 2018)

Might also try flashing from DOS with AFUDOS or similar. Might work, or it might not. Or it might bork the main BIOS enough to get the backup to kick-in.
https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thr...-MSI-BIOS-to-unlock-full-features-UEFI-Aptio4
https://www.bios-mods.com/downloads/
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigaby...-info-benchmarking-stability-tools-print.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2018)

Final_Fighter said:


> im not a professinal at this but ill take a look.
> 
> if you had an spi flasher you could just flash any bios onto the board from gigabytes website. it will also come in hand latter down the road when something like this happens. Everybody who does computer work should have one.



thank you for your suggestion for the Spi flasher. ive decided to order one myself though im not sure if i'll ever use it but at least its cheap.





jboydgolfer said:


> if your having a hard time trying jumping the pins. its often easier to do with a pair of needle nose pliers, or similar tool.l like tweezers(just lock them in a position where they are apart exactly as much as pins 1&6).
> 
> like this, but it can be hard to hit Power while holding it like this
> 
> View attachment 110094




Good idea with the nose pliers 



MrGenius said:


> Might also try flashing from DOS with AFUDOS or similar. Might work, or it might not. Or it might bork the main BIOS enough to get the backup to kick-in.
> https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thr...-MSI-BIOS-to-unlock-full-features-UEFI-Aptio4
> https://www.bios-mods.com/downloads/
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigaby...-info-benchmarking-stability-tools-print.html




Thanks... I will give both of these a go when i finish work tomorrow as its already quite late in the evening and i want to relax before bed.

If RTB is out there though I still wouldn't mind that bios mod just as backup. Another person who might be capable of understanding what im after is @OneMoar (Possibly??) MKmods would've known about this shit too! (I miss that guy )


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 9, 2018)

I just saw this.

I can try to fix it for you.  No promises but I have some ideas on how to fix/bypass that check.

Give me the weekend, I have a client really waiting on a system from me that has me swamped.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I just saw this.
> 
> I can try to fix it for you.  No promises but I have some ideas on how to fix/bypass that check.
> 
> Give me the weekend, I have a client really waiting on a system from me that has me swamped.



Thank you  if not no worries I have a chip programmer arriving soon so I'll force flash it back to the previous bios if you can't do it


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

You realise theres is bios replacement for motherboards nowadays that is already have the latest bios update?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

Edwired said:


> You realise theres is bios replacement for motherboards nowadays that is already have the latest bios update?



Yeah that would require me removing the old bios chips and soldering new ones on... I lack the right tools/equipment


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a chip programmer arriving soon so I'll force flash it back to the previous bios if you can't do it



Here's my adventure with a Flashcatusb pro and an MSI Z97 board:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-think-i-killed-my-msi-z97-u3-plus-motherboard.238973/

Most MSI boards have a header to plug into since there's no dual bios.  Have no idea about force flashing that Gigabyte with two Bios chips but give me a shout out, maybe I can help.  I did try to resurrect another DOA board using one of these 8 pin SPI clips... it flashed but the board but still never posted, I think for other reasons:






https://www.embeddedcomputers.net/products/SerialAdapters/


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

If bios is not removable like asus p5q deluxe. Only way is to remove it by soldering or hot air station i say try a computer repair shop to do the work for you as along you get the correct bios chip. If theres any else wrong with the motherboard as you stated if anything was connected to the sata port it refused to post possible case is faulty sata cables or there something wrong with thebpower supply as you would need to test it with a digitial multi meter to see if any of the rails is reading the correct voltage then again try to take the ram and cpu out and power on the board while the sata cables are connected if it dont power on then the motherboard be at fault


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2018)

You can force-flash AMI BIOS if you use the generic AMI flasher from within windows/DOS, and bypass the gigabyte restrictions that prevent you from flashing back. I've had to do this many times over the years. UEFI gives problems about version, this bypasses it.

https://ami.com/en/products/bios-uefi-tools-and-utilities/bios-uefi-utilities/


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Here's my adventure with a Flashcatusb pro and an MSI Z97 board:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/i-think-i-killed-my-msi-z97-u3-plus-motherboard.238973/
> 
> Most MSI boards have a header to plug into since there's no dual bios.  Have no idea about force flashing that Gigabyte with two Bios chips but give me a shout out, maybe I can help.  I did try to resurrect another DOA board using one of these 8 pin SPI clips... it flashed but the board but still never posted, I think for other reasons:
> 
> ...




I'll flash the backup bios first and see if i can flash the main from the backup



cadaveca said:


> You can force-flash AMI BIOS if you use the generic AMI flasher from within windows/DOS, and bypass the gigabyte restrictions that prevent you from flashing back. I've had to do this many times over the years. UEFI gives problems about version, this bypasses it.
> 
> https://ami.com/en/products/bios-uefi-tools-and-utilities/bios-uefi-utilities/




No post = no windows

I wonder if I can install windows on a USB drive and try to boot it that way


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> No post = no windows



Well, this indicated to me that you ARE POSTing, but not getting into the OS because no drives.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont know what happened but it looks like i am on the back up bios or the update flashed both bios chips or borked one because i found out that the other bios chip comes up as an 8mb drive but when i OK it to flash from that drive the bios says 'No drive found'



So what do you mean by this? More info may help provide an easy solution, as that AMI tool can be used from DOS if you can boot from USB drive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> Well, this indicated to me that you ARE POSTing, but not getting into the OS because no drives.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you mean by this? More info may help provide an easy solution, as that AMI tool can be used from DOS if you can boot from USB drive.



I can boot from DOS. What I mean is either the backup or main bios is corrupt. I can't tell which bios I'm on and when I try and restore the current bios from the one on the board in the options it says 'no drive detected' is even though it does pop up in the drop down menu. 

When drives are attached, it doesn't post it just freezes as soon as the gigabyte logo comes on screen and the fans go into an endless loop of ramping up and down and the keyboard is frozen


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

Right can you even get into the bios at all?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Right can you even get into the bios at all?



Most certainly. Only when all drives are not plugged in


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

Then try and change ahci setting to see if anything changes


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

Edwired said:


> Then try and change ahci setting to see if anything changes




Already tried. Doesn't work


----------



## Edwired (Nov 9, 2018)

Then try lower the ram speed or change the ram stick. Then last worse case it could be cpu problem


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Most certainly. Only when all drives are not plugged in


So then, it doesn't recognize USB drives, either? Remember the P67 recall and what made them recall these chipsets? This exact thing would happen, unintentionally (this function is intentionally built into Intel hardware in partnership with Hollywood studios for copyright protection stuff). I wonder if somehow the short triggered this and killed chipset-level drive support. If that is the case, no amount of flashing will fix anything, unfortunately.


----------



## Grom0X (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi
Please look at this post #9040 and try this method.
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios-904.html#post479419


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> So then, it doesn't recognize USB drives, either? Remember the P67 recall and what made them recall these chipsets? This exact thing would happen, unintentionally (this function is intentionally built into Intel hardware in partnership with Hollywood studios for copyright protection stuff). I wonder if somehow the short triggered this and killed chipset-level drive support. If that is the case, no amount of flashing will fix anything, unfortunately.



It recognises flash drives. I know this pc works because it was working fine when reseated the motherboard to fix the earthing issue



Grom0X said:


> Hi
> Please look at this post #9040 and try this method.
> https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios-904.html#post479419



Already tried. Mentioned in my original post


----------



## Grom0X (Nov 9, 2018)

https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=14309.0



https://www.overclockers.com/forums...-Forcing-backup-BIOS-on-Gigabyte-motherboards

1. Switch off the computer (power supply off!)
2. Press and hold the power button
3. Switch on the power supply
4. Press and hold the power button until the calculator goes out again
5. Switch off the power supply
6. Switch on the power supply
6.1 If necessary, press the power switch
7. Restore the mainbios via BackupBios is started
7.1 several reboots if necessary


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

Grom0X said:


> https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=14309.0
> View attachment 110239
> https://www.overclockers.com/forums...-Forcing-backup-BIOS-on-Gigabyte-motherboards
> 
> ...



I guess you havent read through the thread? This has already been suggested and tried. A lot of suggestions atm have already been tried. 

Thank you for trying to help though


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 9, 2018)

Does this help (sorry if redundant):  https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/us/WebPage/20/HowToReflashBIOS.html

Is the USB (less than 32GB) in size and formatted FAT32?

Can you get your hands on a SPI EEprom NOR flasher, to do it direct?

Is it the correct Bios for the Revision Number of the motherboard?

Have you contacted Gigabyte for help for a revised Bios?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Long story short. Im working on a guys PC that wouldn't start. It was an easy fix because the motherboard had become earthed with the chassis.
> 
> However since i was working on his PC anyway I decided to check for a bios update for his motherboard which is a Gigabyte GA-Z87 HD3 -- Yes it is a trash motherboard but i didnt build his machine.
> 
> ...


Is the bios chip swap able, you can get a chip delivered with the exact bios you want on it ,took two days for mine to arrive to save my abit x38 mobo.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 9, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can boot from DOS. What I mean is either the backup or main bios is corrupt. I can't tell which bios I'm on...


According to the manual you can't flash the backup BIOS "manually". It's likely write-protected to prevent it(via WP# pin and/or software programmed). And is supposedly just there for main BIOS recovery("if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged").

From page 75 of the manual:


			
				GIGABYTE said:
			
		

> *What is DualBIOS™? *
> Motherboards that support DualBIOS have two BIOS onboard, a main BIOS and a backup BIOS. Normally, the system works on the main BIOS. However, if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot and copy the BIOS file to the main BIOS to ensure normal system operation. For the sake of system safety, users cannot update the backup BIOS manually



So I'm assuming the main BIOS, which is supposedly the only one you can "normally" use, isn't being detected as "corrupted or damaged"(what/where/why/how?). Hence the worthlessness of even having the backup BIOS for recovery in this instance. GB thinking they're smart with their implementation of dual BIOS without a manual switch to select the EEPROM(like EVERYONE else). Works perfect! Fucking genius! 

Anywho. If you have problems getting that janky ass clip to clip onto the chip properly, I recommend getting one of these.

SOIC8 Pogo Pin Adapter For EEPROM  / 93CXX / 25CXX / 24CXX  programming

Spendy AF. But it's 1000x easier to use. And the only "solderless" option if the clip is giving you trouble(and you don't have an MSI mobo with that JSPI1 header). I've had the clip be completely unusable on one of my motherboard's EEPROM chips. Wasted literally hours trying to make it work. Damaged the mobo in the process. Finally gave up and bought the item above. Money well spent in my book.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 9, 2018)

Use FPT from this link to downgrade to F6, and then update to F7 from Q-Flash.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Is the bios chip swap able, you can get a chip delivered with the exact bios you want on it ,took two days for mine to arrive to save my abit x38 mobo.



Sadly not



Regeneration said:


> Use FPT from this link to downgrade to F7.



Tried. Not compatible. Mentioned in original post



jsfitz54 said:


> Does this help (sorry if redundant):  https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/us/WebPage/20/HowToReflashBIOS.html
> 
> Is the USB (less than 32GB) in size and formatted FAT32?
> 
> ...



Only one revision. spi flasher is in the POST. hoping that RTB comes through with bios update. 

I will temporarily stop replying to this thread as it seems to be going in circles now with the suggestions


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 9, 2018)

You tried FPT for Z170.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 9, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> You tried FPT for Z170.



Will give this a try this weekend when I'm off work


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2018)

Right..... the Issue has been SOLVED



Regeneration said:


> Use FPT from this link to downgrade to F6, and then update to F7 from Q-Flash.



I went back to try this method and it flashed the main bios.... It actually ended up corrupting the main bios but in corrupting it. triggered the backup bios to jump in and restore the main and it was on F7 which was what i was trying to put back on the system anyway. Everything works and i have been able to boot into desktop without any problems albeit very very slowly -- Like this is the first time in years ive actually gone to make a tea while the someones PC is booting into windows only to find it still booting in when i returned.

Thank you to everyone who made suggestions even though we did end up going in circles a little towards the end but we got a good result eventually after kicking the can down the road long enough.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 11, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Right..... the Issue has been SOLVED



So now that you are on F7,  do you suspect that the earth ground caused corruption AND do you want to risk trying F8 again?

Does the slow booting happen every time or was that just the first time after F7 restored?  The way you presented it above would make me want to try for F8.

I realize it's not your personal pc.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 11, 2018)

Convince the owner to invest in a proper SSD.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> So now that you are on F7,  do you suspect that the earth ground caused corruption AND do you want to risk trying F8 again?
> 
> Does the slow booting happen every time or was that just the first time after F7 restored?  The way you presented it above would make me want to try for F8.



nah, f**k the f8  Im not even going to waste my time dealing with that crap again.

it was slow boot because its some old mechanical HDD -- I havent checked what the machine specs was apart from it being a skt 1150 and ebuyer shipping him DDR3 1866mhz with a motherboard that only supports 1333mhz...



jsfitz54 said:


> I realize it's not your personal pc.



why would i have such a terrible build as my personal?



Regeneration said:


> Convince the owner to invest in a proper SSD.



already suggested but he's a fickle kinda guy. Doesnt like change so much. but he was ready to drop $1700 on a new machine when i told him the 'good news' that i had borked his machine but was working to get it fixed again but to be prepared for the worst just incase i couldnt unbork it - which i have done with a little help so my reputation as a tech god is safe 

I think his CPU is a 4670k (Again -- this was originally a pre-build. I did not match a K Sku with a shitbucket mobo that only supported 1333mhz DDR3) I remember replacing his PSU and GPU a few years back... I sold him a friends old Nvidia 660Ti back then but i think he's outgrown it -- I'll probably sell him my 1070 that i have sitting here.


When he told me he was ready to drop $1700 I should of instantly swept his box i was working on into the trash. _"So you want a new PC??" _


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm subbing to this thread because I have a Gigabyte mobo I gave up on that this thread possibly holds the fix for.
just gotta remember this thread after I dig stuff up out of storage.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 11, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and ebuyer shipping him DDR3 1866mhz with a motherboard that only supports 1333mhz...


*Stock 1600.*


FreedomEclipse said:


> this was originally a *pre-build*. I did not match a K Sku with a shitbucket mobo that only supported *1333mhz DDR3)*



1st post link to Gigabyte indicates: 

Support for DDR3 3000(O.C.) / 2933(O.C.) / 2800(O.C.) / 2666(O.C.) / 2600(O.C.) / 2500(O.C.) / 2400(O.C.) / 2200(O.C.) / 2133(O.C.) / 2000(O.C.) / *1866(O.C.)* / 1800(O.C.) / *1600 / 1333 MHz memory modules*
I think there is some inconsistency within your responses and hence the many suggestions that you dismissed out of hand as duplicates.



FreedomEclipse said:


> why would i have such a terrible build as my personal?



Glad you got it sorted out and your reputation is intact.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2018)

jsfitz54 said:


> *Stock 1600.*
> 
> 
> 1st post link to Gigabyte indicates:
> ...




I tried to set XMP but it sent the system into a boot loop.  I guess it has to be manually set at 1600. There was another option that only gave me the choice of 1866 or 1333. Maybe the ram lacks the correct XMP profiles or the bios is just junk


The ram is Corsair Vengeance Pro


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 11, 2018)

Check these problem-solvers out.

*Single BIOS to switchable Dual BIOS conversion kit*








*Removable SOP8 conversion kit*




*SOP8 to DIP8 conversion kit*


----------

